# My latest find, what do you think????



## LnJsdad (May 22, 2010)

Grabbed it at a yard sale for $50.  Has goggles, striker, cutting and welding tips, wrench and tanks with regs.

Sells at the HD for $300. 

View attachment DSCF7942.jpg


----------



## talentjeep (May 28, 2010)

$50? Screw you man....screw you. 

They sell for $250 at my HD but still!


----------



## rustywrangler (May 28, 2010)

talentjeep said:


> $50? Screw you man....screw you.
> 
> They sell for $250 at my HD but still!


 
Turns out it was a wife selling her husbands tools after he skipped out on her. I could have grabbed and BRAND SPANKIN NEW miller plasma cutter for $100 If I had been there 30 min prior.


And welcome to the forum.


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Turns out it was a wife selling her husbands tools after he skipped out on her. I could have grabbed and BRAND SPANKIN NEW miller plasma cutter for $100 If I had been there 30 min prior.
> 
> 
> And welcome to the forum.



Now that is a scorned woman!


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 3, 2010)

Heck yea she was.  I got a Home Depot bucket full of sockets, wrenches and ratches for $5 lol


----------



## thomask (Dec 9, 2010)

Use it like you stole it.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 15, 2013)

I know a Sheriff's Deputy that serves divorce papers; guess who just became my newest "tool pusher"?????


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

I could use some new tools...


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Craigs list is still the winner.. Bought a Wilton bullet vise and a Columbian vise for less than a hundred. Two Classic Chevrolets in one year came off the list also.
Most of the time the good stuff is sold prior to the garage sale date.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 3, 2015)

LnJsdad said:


> Grabbed it at a yard sale for $50.  Has goggles, striker, cutting and welding tips, wrench and tanks with regs.
> 
> Sells at the HD for $300.



Those small tanks would last an hour or two.  In my area no one will refill them unless they were purchased there.  If one did get them filled it would be half the price of a five foot cylinder that lasts for months.  Hazzardous materials suppliers are really picky.  My tanks are lifetime lease with 60% of lease price if turned back or they can be transferred  to a new owner if paper  work is completed at the supplier.  These sets appear quite frequently when the new purchaser find out the details.  They are cute though, .... garage art ?


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2015)

My weld shop has no issue filling them and charge according to size. They will cert and test anything.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 3, 2015)

Chris said:


> My weld shop has no issue filling them and charge according to size. They will cert and test anything.



The last argon fill added twenty dollars on to the fill price .  New regulations they say and stiffer penalties for non compliance.  No problem, .... if it is here it will be  " coming to a theater near you ".  The govt. hires people to make up new rules, restrictions, and procedures to protect us against ourselves.
Enjoy that loose policy while it lasts.


----------

